# My laptop won't shut down...

## Ranma

Not that I would WANT to shut down my laptop once I get Linux up and running the way I want it to, but...every time I shut down my laptop Gentoo stops on "Power Down" and doesn't turn off the laptop automatically.  I looked through the kernel but I don't see anything that I can compile that would fix this problem.  Anybody have a fix for this?  It's pretty annoying when I have to push the power button in order to turn off the laptop.

----------

## kyron

I had the same problem on my desktop untill I realized I had compiled APM (or ACPI...which ever you use) as a module.... Modules get unloaded at shutdown...APM was part of that so the kernel would loose APM capabilities.

To sum it all up, make sure/try compiling the APM / ACPI features into the kernel.

----------

## Ranma

It IS compiled INTO the kernel, and it still doesn't work, any other suggestions?

----------

## kyron

So which one are you using...ACPI or APM?

----------

## Ranma

APM

----------

## kyron

though I am not a laptop expert...you might want to try out ACPI....

----------

## kybber

Check out this thread: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=5199

----------

